# LFTS NOVEMBER 1ST!!!



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Screw it...I’ll start it!!
Up and at ‘em Michigan Whitetail Hunters!!!
All day sit in Monroe Public Land!!!!
Should be some deer moving today.
Good luck to all that make it out.
Be safe and shoot straight!!!!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

In for the win or something like that. I'm up hoping today is the day.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Good day to hunt. 

Date with the tree stand on public tonight.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm up and ready for an all day sit!
Good luck today guys.
Shoot straight be safe!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Leaving in 5 minutes to make the 2 hour drive over to Hillsdale. Man I’m tired, but it’s a lot easier getting up early to hunt than it is to go to work!
God luck to everyone out today!!!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson bound for morning sit before work.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, let’s try this again

coffee, breakfast, drive to property, kill a buck


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Having coffee in Lenawee Co. Contemplating which stand to use. Gonna be chilly this morning. Good luck everyone. Shoot straight, be safe, and stay warm.


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Heading out in a little while, central Indiana, shoot straight fellas!


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

you boys up early this morning, good luck fellow hunters


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

There’s an inch of sleet and snow out there. Not set up for all day hunt but I’ll be in da woods today. I wish this guy would show up in the daylight.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Coffee’s on. Time to rock and roll. Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Ok, let’s try this again
> 
> coffee, breakfast, drive to property, kill a buck


Heard that before....


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Cmon Boyz!!! We’re in it to win it!!!!!!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Good luck guys!!!! 3 more days before my vacation and I’ll be a full participant in these threads.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’m up dressed and ready! Back in kzoo even after the tragic event that happened two days ago at my place! Hey i got the buck and the horns though. Coffee time.


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

Too good of a day not to be in the woods given the deluge of rain over the past few days. Decided work was less "importanter" than hunting. I'll be heading to the woods in an hour or so. Amazed at how early some of you get in the woods. 4AM is a little too early for me. Good luck all

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I am out the door


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading out in a bit. NWLP a little snow on the ground. Hoping the cards come together today, gonna be out most of the day!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

About to head out the door! Skipped out of work. Planning on going back out tonight too! Should be a goodin!


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Western Isabella snow and a little wind .. small buck in front of me now


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

So much green. No snow here in Ottawa county. First sit on this property going after one particular buck the next 4 days.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Had a small buck trot by around 7:10. Could just barely see the headgear. At 7:40 had either the tall 8 or 10 pushing a doe around in a thicket. Couldn't tell which one it was. Wouldn't step out for me. Maybe next time


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just need his great grandfather to do the same thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> Any rutting activity to report? Few buddies left this morning to hunt central Indiana. Good luck.


Really starting to pick up! Where are they heading?


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> Beautiful morning to be out here in south east Jackson county.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a reliable "local" guy to keep an eye on that parcel for ya! Good luck John.


johnhunter247 said:


> Beautiful morning to be out here in south east Jackson county
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Quiet so far, two scrapes 35yards away. Hopefully someone comes and refreshes late this morning.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

johnhunter247 said:


> Some dipshit is erasing my camera cards. I know for sure because I get pictures of myself every time I pull a card and put a new one in just so I have pics of me on there for that purpose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would move that camera John. That dipshit might come back with a “master key” next time.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Some dipshit is erasing my camera cards. I know for sure because I get pictures of myself every time I pull a card and put a new one in just so I have pics of me on there for that purpose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right a note on cardboard saying I know what you are doing and I have pictures of you to prove it, then take a picture of yourself holding that sign in front of your camera so the person see's it when they look through your card. Or better yet, have Namrock send you a picture of himself, mean mugging-holding a gun. That would surely scare anyone away!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Set up in a buck cruising spot! Seems perfect out!!! Nothing so far! 5 of us out on the farm. Would think a nice one would walk by one of us! Good luck all!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

U of M Fan said:


> I would move that camera John. That dipshit might come back with a “master key” next time.


It sucks because that camera is right over a very nice rub with a good scrape in front of the rub. Killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

30 foot up, had a spike pass by at daybreak. Still have a cwd doe tag that’s about to expire.

Can’t think of any better therapy for the mind and body than this!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a 4” spike come through right at first light. Watched make a rub and a scrape just 25 yds from me. Good start...just need his great grandpa to do the same thing!!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Live decoys in front of me now. Three baldies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Getting skunked so far in eaton county . literally all I've seen is 2 skunks.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bucks pushing does since Tuesday. I cant get it all to line up yet but it's great to see the activity. Oakland County


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

pretty slow here,same small spike i seen last weekend. give it another hour, then off to work


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

5 does, 8 squirrels, and about 2,000 ducks in the flooded timber so far


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Zero here in lapeer ....


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

This morning has been a let down.


----------



## Nickbarg83 (Oct 2, 2018)

Saw 3 so far 2 confirmed does and a possible buck way off in the distance big big body couldn’t see head gear still to dark but man it’s beautiful


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Peanut Toffee Buzz Clif bar. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> Some dipshit is erasing my camera cards. I know for sure because I get pictures of myself every time I pull a card and put a new one in just so I have pics of me on there for that purpose
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that would mean the person is deleting pics probably the same day your hunting... each time? Seems unlikely. One of my cameras stopped taking pics 091719, we thought the same. But it takes pics when you swap out cards. So something is going wrong with it. I plan to send it back to see if it can be repaired.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Skibum said:


> Peanut Toffee Buzz Clif bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that's the trick. I thought baiting was illegal?


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

My toes B cold


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Three does and two bucks so far. One narrow six and one shooter. Bigger buck was pushing a doe. All before 8:15. Beautiful morning.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

aph said:


> My toes B cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No crap! No toe or hand warmers!!! Ill prepared again! Will be making a run at lunch! Why is it so slow??? Seems perfect! Maybe mid morning stroll!!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Coulda chot a twelve pointer from the back door...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

One 4pt so far in Kent Co. Had a yote run by me earlier before light.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Decent 8 point and 3 does so far


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt 
36+ total deer


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I am Live From the Hell(office) this morning and it is KILLING ME!! I think I may need to "schedule" a late afternoon meeting and evaporate early enough to get in a tree!
Good luck and keep the pics coming guys!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

1 small basket 8 pt. Gorgeous morning thus far.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> So that would mean the person is deleting pics probably the same day your hunting... each time? Seems unlikely. One of my cameras stopped taking pics 091719, we thought the same. But it takes pics when you swap out cards. So something is going wrong with it. I plan to send it back to see if it can be repaired.


I haven’t hunted but once. Nothing wrong with the cam. It works fine. It took my pic when I walked up. There are about 40 pics on the card. From the last two days and everything gone from before that. Someone is definitely checking it and deleting the card. That just tells me there is something on there he wants to keep to himself. I think I’m going to take advice from earlier and get another cam up in the tree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had a pretty nice tall racked buck cut across the swamp about 150 yards out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> 11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt
> 36+ total deer


Overpopulation, bad herd management


----------



## ScipioCreekAssasin (Dec 21, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> 11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt
> 36+ total deer


Let me know when you need help dragging him out.

Really slow here this morning. A 4, spike and button buck moved through. The 4 was on a mission. No doe which is really strange. The standing corn is really hurting me this year. Beautiful morning to be in the woods anway.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Skibum said:


> Peanut Toffee Buzz Clif bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful presentation of an important part of the day!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

One more boiler class to teach and then it's off to the woods for the rest of the day. Ready to go!!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Right a note on cardboard saying I know what you are doing and I have pictures of you to prove it, then take a picture of yourself holding that sign in front of your camera so the person see's it when they look through your card. Or better yet, have Namrock send you a picture of himself, mean mugging-holding a gun. That would surely scare anyone away!


Words hurt Hoytman (even if it's true)


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> 11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt
> 36+ total deer


I need to get me a new pair of binoculars. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Well there's something I haven't seen in a few days! 
Been slow here .One doe and later one tall spike.Wind is picking up, Good thing is its Nov and it can all change in a min!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Words hurt Hoytman (even if it's true)


With all due respect!

Besides, we all know you're a mamas boy Norm....


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Had a wind shift here. Started with a light w breeze, now have a ssw wind. Sure am glad I remembered the hand and toe warmers this morning.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Yote and a red fox also


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Sparky and a doe still out feeding


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Any rutting activity to report? Few buddies left this morning to hunt central Indiana. Good luck.


I’m out in S Central Indiana. Saw a beautiful buck chasing some does tried calling to him but no interest. Saw 9 baldies so far. Been a great morning lots of activity and even saw a mink hunting some log piles. Awesome day. Great weather now I just need a buck to show up. Leaves are coming down rapidly it sounds like it’s raining making it very difficult to hear. Good luck all.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> Overpopulation, bad herd management


Eat your heart out!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> 11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt
> 36+ total deer


All those deer weren’t congregating we’re they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Any rutting activity to report? Few buddies left this morning to hunt central Indiana. Good luck.


What county will they be hunting?


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> I’m out in S Central Indiana. Saw a beautiful buck chasing some does tried calling to him but no interest. Saw 9 baldies so far. Been a great morning lots of activity and even saw a mink hunting some log piles. Awesome day. Great weather now I just need a buck to show up. Leaves are coming down rapidly it sounds like it’s raining making it very difficult to hear. Good luck all.


Them mink sure are fun to watch ....they are a very interesting critter


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> Eat your heart out!



I presently have another heart to consume, thank you.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> All those deer weren’t congregating we’re they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


couldn’t tell


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Tryin2 said:


> Them mink sure are fun to watch ....they are a very interesting critter


Saw one go by my stand last year and then saw him come back by my stand about 15 minutes later dragging a grey squirrel!

Just had 3 more baldies go by bringing my total to 15 deer so far.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> 11 bucks so far this morning just 1 shooter, giant 7 pt
> 36+ total deer


this is the 7 I saw this morning. He’s more impressive in person!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 450109
> 
> 
> this is the 7 I saw this morning. He’s more impressive in person!


Shooting him if given the opportunity or holding out for the Gr8


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Ugh. No hunting time until Monday at the earliest, so I snuck out for a quick time this morning. Unfortunately, as I pulled up, another dude was heading out and he hiked off with his tree climber in the exact direction that I've been hunting. So I wandered aimlessly in the opposite direction for a while and now I have to work. Oi vey. I found some tracks, but saw no deer.

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Saw first doe being cut by a buck this morning. Wish i had wore a different coat this morning, almost put it on, naw I will be alright, not!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Shooting him if given the opportunity or holding out for the Gr8


He’s a shooter!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

aph said:


> My toes B cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Glad I can't feel mine  

Gonna be good day !! I'll be out sooner then later. Gym before Dave and Chuck were over, kiddo at school, something too eat a thermos of coffee and I'm out the door !!!

High pressure, unpressured doe, van says "ice" on the mirror deal and Nov1st= something going to die !!!!


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Glad I can't feel mine
> 
> Gonna be good day !! I'll be out sooner then later. Gym before Dave and Chuck were over, kiddo at school, something too eat a thermos of coffee and I'm out the door !!!
> 
> High pressure, unpressured doe, van says "ice" on the mirror deal and Nov1st= something going to die !!!!


good luck aj


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Quieter than I expected. One small spike. Time for a warm up and to formulate a plan for the afternoon. My son will be home late tonight so saving my best spots until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

2 squirrels and a sore ass from NOT bringing any seat for the ladder stand!!!
Still better than working!!!


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

A week and 5 or 9 hours (depending on the trip status of the youngest brother...he'll find out for sure Monday if he can get off work or not) before the 19 hour drive to the UP commences. 

Good luck to everyone that has the good fortune of being out today and this weekend.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well all quiet for a bit think I will head in for lunch then back out this afternoon. A super enjoyable sit.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> What county will they be hunting?


Owen County


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

My son had a good morning in Montcalm, 6 different bucks in range and one shooter just out of range. Sounds like he is taking over, he has a plan and has informed me where I will get in the climber, no later than 2.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Owen County


Borders my county to the west I’m in Morgan County. Good luck to your buds hope they do well. They picked a good week the weather should be perfect bucks are just starting to get active lots of scrapes showing up. If I had to pick a week to come down here though it’d be the 2nd week of November but any week in November is good. You or your buddies can always shoot me a message if they need a hand down here. Take care.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Still down with the sickness in my household. Beauty of 4+ more kids is we recycle viruses and invent new ones to share with each other. On top of that - wifey is starting a whole other "morning sickness" this week.. So +1.

Motivation is waning - should be at camp in time to tuck in the bed and hunt 2mrw. But still following for da big bucks hittin da durt taday.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy slow for us in the Southwest! 3 of us totally shut out and the other two hunters saw a few small bucks and a couple doe. Can’t explain it, but that’s deer hunting!!! Back in for lunch and some toe/hand warmers then back out mid afternoon. It has to turn on sooner or later!!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

ScipioCreekAssasin said:


> Let me know when you need help dragging him out.
> 
> Really slow here this morning. A 4, spike and button buck moved through. The 4 was on a mission. No doe which is really strange. The standing corn is really hurting me this year. Beautiful morning to be in the woods anway.
> 
> I'm whining cause they _didn't _plant corn next to me.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Didnt see a single deer in my best rut spot. That can only mean the rut is over.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Good Luck All, going out tonight for my 1st sit, can't believe no bucks down here, I have 2 buddies that shot 8 pointers this am, this working thing SUCKS!


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

thegospelisgood said:


> Still down with the sickness in my household. Beauty of 4+ more kids is we recycle viruses and invent new ones to share with each other. On top of that - wifey is starting a whole other "morning sickness" this week.. So +1.
> 
> Motivation is waning - should be at camp in time to tuck in the bed and hunt 2mrw. But still following for da big bucks hittin da durt taday.


Congratulations. Children are the blessings of God.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Called it a day around noon.
Never saw a deer but was a nice crisp morning.
Getting gear together for tomorrow all day SLP Public Land sit.
This is the best 2 weekends of the season IMO to kill deer.
Good luck to everyone who makes it out this evening.
Short blood trails and punched tags to all!!!!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

mattawanhunter said:


> Good Luck All, going out tonight for my 1st sit, can't believe no bucks down here, I have 2 buddies that shot 8 pointers this am, this working thing SUCKS!


Good to see you getting out mat. Gl


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't seen a dead deer on this post yet!! Ya'll are too busy chiming in on this live thread lol!!


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Only saw one deer. Good thing was i think it was a decent buck. Got a tree right where i last saw him also. Good sign all over the section as is normal. Noticed a couple scrapes and a big rub on the way out which is actually a little earlier then i usually find stuff in this section. Was planning on hitting my 1b section after lunch, but i have a feeling this evening is going to be real good here hmmm.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Crazy slow for us in the Southwest! 3 of us totally shut out and the other two hunters saw a few small bucks and a couple doe. Can’t explain it, but that’s deer hunting!!! Back in for lunch and some toe/hand warmers then back out mid afternoon. It has to turn on sooner or later!!!


Maybe small concentrated movement today. I saw 3 mature does come out of bedding and back in without a buck around ??? Moved to a midday stand at 11 haven't seen anything.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Telling you...one of those crazy things in nature. Sounds dead to most this morning!!! Fingers crossed for afternoon!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

My son picked the climber spots tonight. All set up by 3 on the edge of bedding.10 minutes after I hung the bow up a doe with a six ,four on o e side fork on the other was under .me. couldn't get the phone out quick enough!
Shoot straight hunters, it's time!


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

carnivor said:


> Had a small buck dogging doe around 0830. Spike a few minutes later. Everything shut off. Decided to run home, change out and grab the gauge. Great morning!
> View attachment 450173


That dog looks pooped!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Wiretime said:


> Well the morning didn't go quite as planned. I heard a deer in the water in the pothole before sun up. Then around 9:30 some crows circled the pond and landed in a tree for a while before leaving. I started looking closer into the marsh grass fro
> View attachment 450199
> m my stand and spotted a dead deer, or so I thought. When I went to inspect the deer it raised its head a little. I had to perform a mercy kill on this small 8 point. I thought that I would find an arrow hole in his guts or something but no. He is missing a bunch of hair on his butt and it is scraped up with a few small puncture holes. Is it possible that a bigger buck beat him up bad enough to die from punctures to the rear end? Or do you guys think disease? I burned a tag on him and the head is submitted for CWD and TB testing, seems late for EHD.


More than likely a car, I’d think twice about eating it myself


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Out in st.clair co. Nothing coming by yet but seen a few on my way in about a quarter mile from my blind. So here's to hoping. Good luck fellas!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

up for an hour or so. Pinch leading out of a swamp. Left my damn coat at the truck not wanting to wear it in. In for a cold sit.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

hbt said:


> Having coffee in Lenawee Co. Contemplating which stand to use. Gonna be chilly this morning. Good luck everyone. Shoot straight, be safe, and stay warm.


i'm out by you in Tecumseh. I hunt farms off of Billmeyer Hwy.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

In for the afternoon. Two small bucks this AM. Mrs.bmoffit is on the warpath tonight in Genesee county. Good luck all


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen a dead deer on this post yet!! Ya'll are too busy chiming in on this live thread lol!!


I could have easily killed 4 different bucks today. Unless they are a decent buck let them grow...


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

bmoffit said:


> In for the afternoon. Two small bucks this AM. Mrs.bmoffit is on the warpath tonight in Genesee county. Good luck all
> 
> View attachment 450229


To hell with deer pics!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> Hit by car?
> <----<<<


Maybe, internal organs looked fine other than half of a lung seemed to be stuck to the rib cage, I thought that was weird. Legs didn't seem broken and couldn't see any bruising from the inside of the cavity. Hopefully get it skinned tomorrow or Sunday, stuck at work right now and plan on all day sit tomorrow.


----------



## carnivor (Jan 5, 2009)

GoBluehunter said:


> Awesome pic! Gordon Setter? My family had one that we had to put down a few years ago. Best dog we ever had.


Yup


GoBluehunter said:


> Awesome pic! Gordon Setter? My family had one that we had to put down a few years ago. Best dog we ever had.


Yes. All Gordon. Most people have no idea of the breed. Great dog.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

I’m up and at em in a new spot this afternoon. Always nice to luck out, pick a spot which looks decent, only to climb a tree and to see a number of rubs and scrapes I hadn’t seen from the ground!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Just turned around and sat down after my mile walk through knee high water and had a 4pt staring at me at 50 yards with a doe. Should be a good night


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

RMH said:


> Had to postpone my early arrival to my afternoon hunt with a tracking job. North neighbor shot one the traveled about 300 yards across the boundary. He hit in the jugular. Should be settled in around 4pm.
> View attachment 450185
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Looks like bernie


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Settled in for the evening. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Got out here at about 230. Had around 20 pass by so far, with 3, small, out of control bucks chasing after them. Can definately tell this will be their first lay. Lol


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

He there neighbor. I'm working 200 acres in Fairfield. Good luck


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Doe came in and bedded at about 80


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Back out in a new location for this afternoon, been sitting for awhile now. Windy here but in my favor. Had success before in this location with this wind direction. Seems like a good night, good luck to all!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Feeling good!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Present. Lots of water in the swamp. Farmers need a break.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

RMH said:


> Had to postpone my early arrival to my afternoon hunt with a tracking job. North neighbor shot one the traveled about 300 yards across the boundary. He hit in the jugular. Should be settled in around 4pm.
> View attachment 450185
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is that a spit bottle in the back pocket of the ole timer?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm late but I'm in. Had a feeling I should knock an arrow on the walk out. I was right, too bad I cant judge yardage worth a ****. First time ever stalking up on one with a bow, should have gotten much closer he didn't have a clue till I let a arrow fly.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Got this guy just after 8 this morning!







Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Back in the saddle, well hang on, hoping to see something on their feet. Good luck all


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


Awesome for you guys!
Savor every minute, I would take all of my hunting equipment to the dumpster just to sit with Dad 1 more time.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Airoh said:


> Pics of them laying sideways is always nice.
> 
> View attachment 450207


Yep and pics of them dead laying any which way is always nice as well. Nice shooting!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


Outfuckin'standing


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Kudos to you and your dad.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

carnivor said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Yes. All Gordon. Most people have no idea of the breed. Great dog.


My first gun dog was a half Gordon/Irish mix. She was a great bird dog, loved duck hunting too.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


Beautiful and nice shooting! So awesome to be out with your dad I sure do miss mine. Rip Dad.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Settled into a fresh Elm. So thick in here not even sure I be able to thread the needle if I do see a shooter. Have about 30 yards of buckthorn and dogwood between me and a really wet cattail marsh that im thinking should funnel them right by me.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Not sure why but the bucks have been nonexistent on my place for a few days. I am near a bedding area tonight with a hang and hunt


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

That didn’t take long, just had a young buck move through about 80 yards to my north. He was down wind of me but was just grazing along, lost him, so I think he kept east and is gone.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

2 more things as I sit here and stew over it. The ground had standing water, so now after crawling I'm wet seemed like a good idea at the time. Thinking I can head back to the truck after the shot. Also between the adrenaline and a half mile walk I got soaked in sweat. Part of me says call it a day and go grab a beer but I will try and stay till dark. unless I can't take the cold, rant over.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Live bait. And it's almost prime time to


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

Doing a late morning to dark sit. I unfortunately had good mid day movement lol. Walked in on a buck and doe and then got caught by a decent small 8 and a good size 10 as I 2as hauling my bow up. Not the first time I've been busted setting up and probably won't be the last lol. Nothing but squirrels since 11:30, but I'm hoping for some movement soon!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


Awesome man! Happy 4 you & dad. Since you got everything taken care of... keep your phone on in case I need help dragging tonight! Pretty work man, Pretty work!!!!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

up but not feeling very confident. Wind keeps swirling.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

I have several pictures of those 4. Most of the time from this stand. That's our old mom. She has put out 3 fawn's every year for the last 6-7 years.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

FINALLY back in Michigan hunting!!a little late getting out but I’m here


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Cousin and I are both out at the farm in washtenaw! And so begins the next 4.5 days of hunting vacation! Sunday we will heading to the jackson farm for two days. 

Good luck to everyone who's out and congrats to those who have connected!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Im in, on vacation now. Seen 3 to start, good luck shoot straight.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sitting along some bedding/swamp. Have a doe hanging out in the brush 50ish yards to my left. Saw the biggest mink I’ve ever seen on the walk in.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Son text me 35 minutes ago. Slid into the woods, hung his climber then did a few blind grunts.









A few minutes later this guy came in to investigate.

















That dude's been tearing up a few trees. Good luck boys n girls. Looks like a nice evening to be in the woods.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Out behind the house, got out late but I think I got in undetected or at least I tell myself that. Hitting the road early in the am headed to camp for a couple days of hunting and camp prep. GL


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Slow in Sanilac county. Got a first time bow Hunter hope he connects with prime time approaching.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Evening view!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

CHASINEYES said:


> Son text me 35 minutes ago. Slid into the woods, hung his climber then did a few blind grunts.
> View attachment 450277
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to your son Chasin that is awesome! Beautiful looking buck dads gotta be super proud, I know I would be.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Whoa! 23 pages before I even look at thread today! Don't think I can make it through it all to see what I've missed. 
First sit on my Cass county spot tonight. The other guy that hunts here has been out a few times but hasn't seen much yet. Fifty yards south of the SW corner of a picked bean field, SW wind.









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> Son text me 35 minutes ago. Slid into the woods, hung his climber then did a few blind grunts.
> View attachment 450277
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats too your son and a real nice buck!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Just shot a button buck. It was very mature for his age or I wouldnt have shot it.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats to your son Chasin that is awesome! Beautiful looking buck dads gotta be super proud, I know I would be.


Thanks! It's good to see him make it work. This year has been slow with standing beans on a neighboring farm.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Just shot one. Had to rush in a tight window and steep downward angle. Saw him lay down. Think he's done

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

traps are set


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Had a great morning. Shot this 7 pt at 800 am. Got my 13 and 10 year olds to track him and they found him 50 feet from my shot. My personal best with a bow.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Back at it tonight in the same stand with my 13 ye son. We hope for some more chasing tonight









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 450203
> 
> # 11 and 12, a couple little ones, just had #13 and 14 step into the field, way to many doe’s in here.
> Flight


There's plenty of doe tags available up there...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I had a doe come out, no fawns no other deer. She looked so lonely I shot her. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Just had a 4pt or 6pt cross the field to the north (I think ). After seeing him I started smelling someone grilling hot dogs. I'm 1.5 miles from any house. Now, are my eyes playing tricks on me, or my nose? Or both?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> Just shot a button buck. It was very mature for his age or I wouldnt have shot it.


Whatever Dedgoose.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had 2 doe come through followed by a pretty nice 8 point. Not quite big enough to tag me out but he will be a brute next year if he makes it! 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> I had a doe come out, no fawns no other deer. She looked so lonely I shot her.
> View attachment 450315
> 
> 
> ...


It'll have company next to the vegetables and taters


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just standing in a little clump of pines and AO tonight watching a travel corridor, this little 7 snuck up behind me to about 5 yds. Was afraid he’d freak and run me over so I waved to keep him from coming closer. 

Only half spooked, he circled back to about 10yds to figure out what I was. Kind enough to pose for a pic.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats. That was fast.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Got about nine does, spikes forks and a young eight pushing them around.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

One doe is all.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Sat all day seen around 25 mostly doe and young bucks. With 75 percent movement being between 10 and 11 o'clock. 1 buck looked like a 4 point with 3 on one side and a very tall spike on the other side pretty cool. Highlight of the day was 2 button bucks trying to establish dominance by pushing each other around, hilarious! I seen one chase at daybreak otherwise deer were just browsing, doing what deer do I guess. 
Will be back out in the morning but not all day.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

fun nite. 8 does and 3 bucks and nothing bigger then a 4 pt.i suspect a 4 buck standing in the tall grass, watched this deer for 5 mins and he stood in the same spot. he would not show himself, had 4 does come within 5 yds.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I got in where I wanted tonight however I didn't anticipate how much water I would have to deal with. I saw deer but not the BIG1.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Trap Star said:


> Just shot a button buck. It was very mature for his age or I wouldnt have shot it.


I really hope you are not being serious.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

They were definately on the move. I saw about 25 this eve, and the only notable was a pass on an 8 point that was the twin of the one I shot a couple nights ago. Heck of a night. They were following, but not an all out run after the does.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Bumped a doe near my stand getting in, had 6 more come through but zero bucks.


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Falk said:


> I really hope you are not being serious.


???


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Falk said:


> I really hope you are not being serious.


Why ? Shoot what makes you happy.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 450351
> View attachment 450353
> View attachment 450355


Congrats very nice.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations to all the successful hunters today. I only get maturity points today. Had a 3 point chasing and then stop broadside. I did practice draw but had no intentions. He never new I was there. Should be an awesome weekend


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

BUCK/PIKE said:


> beautiful view In that spot Bob



Yep, great spot but only saw 1 spiker tonight! We'll see what the morning brings!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Sprytle said:


> Yep, great spot but only saw 1 spiker tonight! We'll see what the morning brings!


cant wait for morning!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Had a short track but hardly any blood. I had a good pass thru and good angle through the ribs. I hunt right next to some unbelievably thick stuff and a 40 yard track took me about 40 minutes. This was a really fat doe that had apparently not raised a fawn this year. My favorite arrow is up to 5 deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a favorite arrow too! It hasn't been let go for anything this year yet!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Couple does a ways off, other than that


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

vsmorgantown said:


> Borders my county to the west I’m in Morgan County. Good luck to your buds hope they do well. They picked a good week the weather should be perfect bucks are just starting to get active lots of scrapes showing up. If I had to pick a week to come down here though it’d be the 2nd week of November but any week in November is good. You or your buddies can always shoot me a message if they need a hand down here. Take care.


Thanks, maybe one day we’ll meet you down there. I’m headed to Ohio next Friday but hopefully Indy will be in the cards for me next fall.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Couple does a ways off, other than that
> 
> 
> View attachment 450419


Norm Halloween was yesterday you can take your costume off now.... LOL


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Add me to the “baffled” group. Super happy for all of you that scored and at least seen a bunch of deer and rutting activity. Our farm in Cass was dead today. 4 of the 6 of us were totally skunked tonight. In 8 hours of stand time, I had one small buck cruise by right at last light. Hopefully the switch turns on tomorrow!


I was in Cass also, I saw nothing but squirrels, the other guy that hunts this property was out tonight also. He saw a 3 does and a 10 pt.


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

First sit of the season for me tonight. Saw a few deer pop out of the corn about 200 yards east across the drainage ditch I'm set up next to and start coming my way, but after traveling 50 yards they popped back into the corn and I never saw them again.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoytman5 said:


> Thanks, maybe one day we’ll meet you down there. I’m headed to Ohio next Friday but hopefully Indy will be in the cards for me next fall.


That’d be cool. I was talking to a buddy and ironically he was heading to hunt a farm in Coal City Owen Co. for the weekend.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Evening hunt was pretty lackluster one doe 20 minutes before closing time and that was it. The morning should be pretty good looking forward to it.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I saw a ton of does while I was driving around in NE Jackson County. None while I actually had a bow in hand, though. Dang deer are wily. Lol

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Swampdog467 said:


> I was in Cass also, I saw nothing but squirrels, the other guy that hunts this property was out tonight also. He saw a 3 does and a 10 pt.



We leased land in cass county a few years ago after the EHD. I have been told it has never recovered fully. We got rid of our lease. It was very low as far as deer sightings for 2 seasons. We had a beautiful farm too.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats to all the successful hunters today. I’m up in NW ONT now chasing bucks and have only limited access to cell or I’d do more than a “group congrats”. I do enjoy reading about the daily highs & lows of sits = that’s deer hunting!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!

The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful spot!




Sprytle said:


> View attachment 450187
> 
> 
> View attachment 450189
> ...


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


That's awesome that you got out and were successful. Congrats on the deer


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


Congrats!!! I’m glad you were able to get out have success.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


Congrats that’s really great to hear. I hope you’re doing well, you and your wife are in my prayers.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


Congrats on the buck! Hope that brought some joy to your wife as well as yourself. Please keep us updated as to how you're both doing. Glad to hear you were able to get out. Still praying for you both. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


I’m glad you were able to get out if only for a short time. It’s funny how that works. Last year, my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer in Sept. and started chemo in early October. Needless to say, my priorities where with her and not hunting. We got through a couple chemo regimens and she was doing great with the treatment and I finally felt comfortable enough to do some bowhunting. It was early November and I went to a ground-blind near my house. It was my first sit there and I was able to shoot a real nice 6 (no brow tines)that night! Congratulations, I’m happy you had a similar experience! Continued prayers and well wishes for your wife and you.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a great, similar and encouraging story, 
I just always assumed every fall would be fairly normal, utill I got into my 70's or 80's wasn't expecting this, but it is what it is!
To all of you, enjoy
all another beautiful fall Michigan hunting Season!
Thank You HoytMan5!



Hoytman5 said:


> I’m glad you were able to get out if only for a short time. It’s funny how that works. Last year, my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer in Sept. and started chemo in early October. Needless to say, my priorities where with her and not hunting. We got through a couple chemo regimens and she was doing great with the treatment and I finally felt comfortable enough to do some bowhunting. It was early November and I went to a ground-blind near my house. It was my first sit there and I was able to shoot a real nice 6 (no brow tines)that night! Congratulations, I’m happy you had a similar experience! Continued prayers and well wishes for your wife and you.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes it did She was very happy and thrilled,our Son is here from out of town visiting and he got to go and track with me, and be part of the process! It's always great when you find a deer at the end of the blood trail close by!



Swampdog467 said:


> Congrats on the buck! Hope that brought some joy to your wife as well as yourself. Please keep us updated as to how you're both doing. Glad to hear you were able to get out. Still praying for you both.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

mattawanhunter said:


> Shot a 6 pointer tonight at 6: 00pm, 1 hour into my first sit,he went about 30 yards and piled up!
> 
> The Lord blessed me with a deer and allowed me to get back into the house,where I need to be, Thank You Lord!


Amazing! Congratulations on the deer. Thoughts and prayers to you & your's going forward Mattawan


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd also like to thank the Mathews company for making such a Great product, I've lost count of how many deer I've shot with this 2002 Legacy,
just changed the original string and cables last year, because it was time







Still see no reason to switch bows!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> They look tired


Old and tired. The guy sitting down didn't want drag it an inch. I think he's quitting deer hunting over this drag. 

Dan and I were enjoying a couple cigars and strategizing over some habitat work this winter on the walk back.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Got this guy just after 8 this morning!
> View attachment 450251
> Lots of chasing going on in jackson county. Saw 5 bucks total. This was a pretty special one to me because I got it while sitting in a box blind with my dad, which we dont get the chance to do nearly enough any more.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

CHASINEYES said:


> Son text me 35 minutes ago. Slid into the woods, hung his climber then did a few blind grunts.
> View attachment 450277
> 
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

mattawanhunter said:


> I'd also like to thank the Mathews company for making such a Great product, I've lost count of how many deer I've shot with this 2002 Legacy,
> just changed the original string and cables last year, because it was time
> View attachment 450587
> Still see no reason to switch bows!


Still shooting my '98 ZMax-Lite Did buy an xbow last year. may only have to buy one more bow for myself before i have to hang it up. Hoping that is for another 30 years.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes I bought a Parker bushwacker quite a few years back it's a very nice little crossbow, I have not shot a deer with it yet, can't give up my compound just yet,it becomes a part of me and the crossbow feels like a foreign object!

I'd like to buy another one a new bow, but they don't appeal to me, they look all black ,like space age waffles with short limbs, and many split limbs which I don't trust! I'm stuck in the 2000s! For bows!



ArrowFlinger said:


> Still shooting my '98 ZMax-Lite Did buy an xbow last year. may only have to buy one more bow for myself before i have to hang it up. Hoping that is for another 30 years.


----------

